# Advice on Starter Lathe



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi all:

Looking for thoughts on a lathe purchase, I can only spend 250.00, so I was looking at what Harbor Freight has, and was wondering if anyone has their lathes.

I have my Smithy but it's a metal lathe and not suited for wood turning.


Pro's?
Cons?

Other Choices for the money. 

Thanks
Danny


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

If that is all you can spend I would look at this lathe before I bought the one from Harbour Freight. My youngest brother bought one of those HF lathes and it is not a good lathe at all. In fact he finally got his money back. There are a lot of people that have the one list below and are quite good. I think Bob and Corey had this lathe and were quite happy with it.

Turncrafter Pro 1/2HP Variable Speed Midi Lathe at Penn State Industries

You do realize that the lathe is the cheap part. You will also need turning tools, sharpening system, face shield, chuck, and finishing supplies. Also if you start turning pens you will need pen kits or bottle stopper kits, etc.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Danny,

Here is a lathe with a proven track record in your price range.

Turncrafter Pro 1/2HP Variable Speed Midi Lathe at Penn State Industries

This lathe is pretty popular with beginning turners and I even had one myself early on. I have seen many raves about it and very little problems and think it would be a good choice for the price.

I do hope you have allowed a whole lot more in your budget beyond the lathe itself. You will need turning tools, sharpening equipment, accessories and supplies equal to more than double the cost of the lathe in most cases.

Look forward to hearing your decision and we stand ready to offer any help you may request.


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Looks like ole Bernie types faster than me but you can see that we pretty much agree...... :sarcastic:


----------



## jd99 (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks Guys:

I will check that one out. I have almost everything except the tools for turning, sharpening and the saftey stuff I have.

I already have a complete machine shop for metal working, now I'm trying to add to the wood working side.


----------



## lazybum (Jul 16, 2009)

+1 on Bernies and Bobs advice

Pen state has some fair turning tools for the money
pennstateind.com/store/woodturning-tools.html

I think that you need a jig for sharpening if you are a metal worker you can build one like this out of metal:
aroundthewoods.com/sharp.shtml
great pics and ideas:
atbq.qc.ca/jm2/woodturnjigs.htm

I welded up one up for myself and bought the vari-grand attachment
woodworking / woodturning with proberly sharpened tools make life enjoyable

a great article on what you need
gulfcoastwoodturners.org/RESOURCES/Wood%20Turning-what%20you%20need.pdf


----------



## rwyoung (Aug 3, 2008)

+1 again on the PSI Turncrafter Pro. I have one that I bought used and did a little bit of tuning up with. It is variable speed through pulley changes, not a TRIAC like the little bit higher end version. Well worth the money and I suggest that if you do go with one, you check for a while over at Amazon.com. These come up over there once in a while for a little bit less than catalog AND free shipping. Even same as catalog + free shipping you are about $25 ahead.

There is an 8 piece HSS turning tool set from Harbor Freight that lists for around $50 and again through the magic of the Internet, you can often get it for $30 with coupons, etc. These seem to be pretty nice tools, the handles are a bit rough but sandpaper fixes that. And the Benjamin's Best from PSI generally get good marks but are a bit more money.


----------



## iturnwoodpens (Aug 2, 2009)

Morning Danny

Yes the turncrafter pro vari speed is a nice lathe..great for pens. I was up in their showroom a few months ago and they did a cust.. demo. Not much to do pretty much
complete out of the box. Heavily oiled takes about a half hour to really clean it up..
They had finish issues a while back and rough mating surfaces. Their c/s will take care of any problem. Salesman knowledgable and helpful.

One suggestion...Ask for the showroom don't just let an order taker complete..They can answer questions w/practical suggestions and mention specials .The guy I delt with is Jack....

Hope this helps..


----------

